# Diamond Doves: Two females, one aggressive



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm planning on putting my two female doves together, I have them separated at the moment. The original dove in a big cage and the new dove in a small cage but their cages are right next to each other. My original dove is trying to peck at the new dove through her cage. I'm not sure if she is being territorial but I wasn't expecting her to be aggressive since it's another female dove. The big cage is definitely large enough to accommodate the both of them. I plan to keep them separated for a week or two. Will the aggression die down over time? I do hope that they will get along


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may get along in time. The first female sees that cage as her territory, and the new female will be an intruder in her space. Give them time and see what happens. I wouldn't just put the new one in the cage of the other one till they seemed okay together. Can you let them out together in the room to fly and see what they do?


----------

